# Beer belly to six pack- how to get rid of it/ what food to eat???



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi all,

Im 21 my name is John and im new here.

Basically ive had a "beer belly" for a while now and i got worried when i started seeing gastly stretch marks across my stomach so my new years resolution was to hit the gym and get rid of it, so since about the 14th Jan i have been going to the gym.

Ny goal is to tone up and get rid of the flab and hopefully for the first time in my life gain a 6 pack.

Here is my progress so far:

14th Jan 2008- 14 stone 6 pounds

23 March 2008- 12 stone 13 pounds

I want a good overall physique.

For the past 3 weeks ive been doing 1000calories in 70mins on the cross trainer.

I go to the gym about 3/4times a week and i have a reasonably good diet which normally consists of:

Breakfast- 2 wheetabix

Dinner - 1 ham salad roll..white bread unbuttered

Tea- chicken, fajitas, paela etc etc

And i drink 1 or 2 litres of water a day

Is there any good advice anyone could recommend?

I do weights from time to time too (low reps, high weights)

Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum...Loses look great so far...I'm not really gonna be much help to you because I am the poster child of a true ectomorph. Just outta curiousity how much beer did you drink/ how much beer do you drink now ?


----------



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

i dont drink lager or any kind of beer. I used to drink cider and lots of it and eat a lot of junk food...im dont now though. Ive completely cut that out of my diet since starting at the gym

Im now on vodka as apparently it contains less calories


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

There is some really good diet ppl on here that I'm sure will jump in and help, The one thing that stuck out to me is the white bread. If your looking to lose weight I'd say trash that as it's pretty much garbage IMO. Again I have very little knowledge in the weight lose dept, just wanted to make sure you got a warm welcome...:beer1:


----------



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

:beer1:cheers mate


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello John,welcome.

Good job on the weight loss so far.

As cellarat has stated,white bread isn't the best ,replace with wholemeal pitta or,better still, wholegrain rice/pasta,oats or sweet potato.

Basically if you want to see results in the gym then you're gonna have to make major changes.

Starting with your diet,currently you aren't eating enough and so your metabolism will be slow,by eating more often you will speed up this process and along with good food choices will aid your fat loss,you will also supply your body with much needed nutrients to recover and grow.

Look to eat little and often,6 - 8 meals a day.This will be a shock to the system so introduce the change gradually.

Base your meals around complex carbs,lean proteins and healthy fat.

You need at least a gram of protein per pound of lean bodyweight when training with weights,this should be spread evenly throughout the day.Use the bulk of your carbs at brekky and before and after workout.The rest of your meals should be protein and fibrous carbs(veg) or a fat source(eggs,nuts/seeds,oily fish etc).

Training wise,look to perform a full body workout 2 - 3 times a week or a push/pull/legs routine.Cardio 20 - 30 mins after weights and on none lifting days.

Hope this helps a bit,all info can be found within the forum,use the search button.

Best of luck


----------

